# Pau Gasol Rumor



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

> The interesting part, according to Lakers’ insiders, is Gasol would like to play for the Bulls. And what you hardly need any sources for is to see how he and Bryant basically can’t stand one another. It was no secret around L.A. what all those post series comments were about. "We got to be committed to each other," said Ron Artest. "This year we wasn't as committed collectively, and that hurt us a lot." Said Bynum: "We just weren't doing it together.”


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/smith_120528.html

Apparently Pau has an interest in joining us according to this article. The proposal is to trade Deng with a filler or two. 

Deng
Brewer
a Draft pick

for

Gasol

on the draft night?

Could we somehow try to find a way to trade for Igy possibly with picks and Asik or Gibson?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Who would be your starting wing players?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Kyle Korver + Rip Hamilton = Championship


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

If by filler you mean Taj Gibson then you can at least talk to Kupchak.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> If by filler you mean Taj Gibson then you can at least talk to Kupchak.


Deng and Gibson for Gasol and his huge contract? Gasol's 2012 value < Gasol's 2011 value.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

PD said:


> Deng and Gibson for Gasol and his huge contract? Gasol's 2012 value < Gasol's 2011 value.


You won't get Gasol for Deng and Brewer. And the Lakers won't take back Boozer. So the only real value left is Gibson.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> You won't get Gasol for Deng and Brewer. And the Lakers won't take back Boozer. So the only real value left is Gibson.


You can say that this is from a Bulls fan's perspective. Deng is 5 years younger than Pau. The Lakers would have to consider it. Deng is a great defender, doesn't need the ball in his hands, good 3-pt shooter, and a team player. He is perfect to go with Bryan and Bynum. Yes, if you can get Gibson to start at the PF position, then your team is set from 1-5. However, the Lakers can no longer rob teams to bring them championships. I think the other 29 teams are getting smarter.


----------



## FutureBullsDr (Apr 17, 2012)

There is no way the Bulls trade for Pau Gasol without moving Boozer because there is no way they are going to pay 2 PF's 15M and 19M at the same time. If this rumor has any legs a third team willing to grab Boozer is going to get involved. 

Additionally, the Rose injury basically puts us out of contention for upcoming season. Trading Deng, who is in his prime, for Pau, who is on the decline doesn't make too much sense. They should be focused on getting a bit younger and filling the roster with players that will compete for a title in the 2013-14. The Bulls are officially NOT in win now mode. It definitely sucks, but its the truth.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

No way anything gets done, Garpax is happy with the team as is. He just said that Deng, Boozer and Taj all had very good years and that hes committed to the long term of the team and not the short term.. Its all company talk that basically means, he ain't doing shit in the off season.


----------



## FutureBullsDr (Apr 17, 2012)

Kinda agree.

They are already over the salary cap without including the team options on Korver, Brewer, and Watson which totals to about 13M in salary. They also have Asik to re-sign most likely using the MLE. 

If they re-sign Asik for 5M they won't have anything left to offer besides the veteran minimum. They will probably pick up all those options and re-sign Asik and be done. They are pretty strapped financially.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

Do people forget so quickly about Sam Smith, who wrote this garbage? This guy has been notorious for starting Bulls trade rumors. They are all experiments in his head that he puts on paper, and then they become truth in some abstract way.

Neither team is making this trade. The Chicago Bulls are not going to commit that money to Gasol, Boozer, and Noah, when all 3 cannot play on the floor together. That would mean the Lakers would have to take Boozer. So now we have a Boozer/Gasol swap plus "fillers" from the Bulls. Sure they can throw in any combination of Brewer, Asik, Korver or Watson, but the Lakers are not going to bite on that and most likely will ask for Gibson. Thats where Paxson tells L.A. talks are over, and we move on.
Like someone stated, next season won't start until the playoffs. Without Deng and Rose for a good portion of the season, the Bulls will sneak into the playoffs as a 6-8 seed, at which time they will have to get things together quickly and try and make a run (if Rose comes back strong) 
Why trade for Gasol at his age, with that contract when next year is a wash already? Let the Lakers find someone else to take Gasol...his value is declining by the minute, and the Bulls aren't taking him, regardless of what Sam Smith says.


----------



## FutureBullsDr (Apr 17, 2012)

Firefight said:


> Do people forget so quickly about Sam Smith, who wrote this garbage? This guy has been notorious for starting Bulls trade rumors. They are all experiments in his head that he puts on paper, and then they become truth in some abstract way.
> 
> Neither team is making this trade. The Chicago Bulls are not going to commit that money to Gasol, Boozer, and Noah, when all 3 cannot play on the floor together. That would mean the Lakers would have to take Boozer. So now we have a Boozer/Gasol swap plus "fillers" from the Bulls. Sure they can throw in any combination of Brewer, Asik, Korver or Watson, but the Lakers are not going to bite on that and most likely will ask for Gibson. Thats where Paxson tells L.A. talks are over, and we move on.
> Like someone stated, next season won't start until the playoffs. Without Deng and Rose for a good portion of the season, the Bulls will sneak into the playoffs as a 6-8 seed, at which time they will have to get things together quickly and try and make a run (if Rose comes back strong)
> Why trade for Gasol at his age, with that contract when next year is a wash already? Let the Lakers find someone else to take Gasol...his value is declining by the minute, and the Bulls aren't taking him, regardless of what Sam Smith says.


Yup


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

FutureBullsDr said:


> There is no way the Bulls trade for Pau Gasol without moving Boozer because there is no way they are going to pay 2 PF's 15M and 19M at the same time. If this rumor has any legs a third team willing to grab Boozer is going to get involved.
> 
> Additionally, the Rose injury basically puts us out of contention for upcoming season. Trading Deng, who is in his prime, for Pau, who is on the decline doesn't make too much sense. They should be focused on getting a bit younger and filling the roster with players that will compete for a title in the 2013-14. The Bulls are officially NOT in win now mode. It definitely sucks, but its the truth.


But you CAN win championships with Gasol as your second best player. He's done this twice. Deng? Not so much. I still don't get why this guy is treated like he's Scottie Pippen around here. He's more like Jerome Kersey part deux

I do agree you have to move Deng in the deal. The deal is very easy to form.

Deng
Boozer

for

Gasol
Artest

With Boozer and Artest of course being the players each team has to take and Deng and Gasol being the players each team wants.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

Firefight said:


> Do people forget so quickly about Sam Smith, who wrote this garbage? This guy has been notorious for starting Bulls trade rumors. They are all experiments in his head that he puts on paper, and then they become truth in some abstract way.
> 
> Neither team is making this trade. The Chicago Bulls are not going to commit that money to Gasol, Boozer, and Noah, when all 3 cannot play on the floor together. That would mean the Lakers would have to take Boozer. So now we have a Boozer/Gasol swap plus "fillers" from the Bulls. Sure they can throw in any combination of Brewer, Asik, Korver or Watson, but the Lakers are not going to bite on that and most likely will ask for Gibson. Thats where Paxson tells L.A. talks are over, and we move on.
> Like someone stated, next season won't start until the playoffs. Without Deng and Rose for a good portion of the season, the Bulls will sneak into the playoffs as a 6-8 seed, at which time they will have to get things together quickly and try and make a run (if Rose comes back strong)
> Why trade for Gasol at his age, with that contract when next year is a wash already? Let the Lakers find someone else to take Gasol...his value is declining by the minute, and the Bulls aren't taking him, regardless of what Sam Smith says.


Yes, because Gibson is the next role player in this town to become a Paxson legend. How many tens of millions will Paxson rush to the bank to pay him?

I wonder how much money Nick Collison would be making in OKC if Paxson was GM LOL.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

So. we're putting two of the softest PF's in the NBA(Boozer/Gasoft) on the same team in the hopes that they'll be capable of what exactly? I really do not want Pau Gasol on this team. His presence does not help the Bulls get further in the playoffs. A couple years ago (when the Lakers traded for him) was the time to make this move. Now, it's too little to late.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

So. we're putting two of the softest PF's in the NBA(Boozer/Gasoft) on the same team in the hopes that they'll be capable of what exactly? I really do not want Pau Gasol on this team. His presence does not help the Bulls get further in the playoffs. A couple years ago (when the Lakers traded for him) was the time to make this move. Now, it's too little to late.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I almost feel like we should just tank it next season. Trade Deng for a pick, trade Noah or Boozer for a pick and hope we get Shabazz next year.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

thebizkit69u said:


> I almost feel like we should just tank it next season. Trade Deng for a pick, trade Noah or Boozer for a pick and hope we get Shabazz next year.


I agree. Trade everyone for top picks and let them try really hard *wink wink* as rookies. Then Rose comes back and probably has a 2013 lotto pick.

I offer a key question that will answer everything about what kind of fan any respondents are of the Bulls.

Are you really worried that Rose + Gibson + two 2012 top 5 picks (if you trade Noah as well in a similar trade) + a 2013 lotto pick are going to be a losing team?

And that's the ultimate go-for-it tank scenario.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Hoodey said:


> I agree. Trade everyone for top picks and let them try really hard *wink wink* as rookies. Then Rose comes back and probably has a 2013 lotto pick.
> 
> I offer a key question that will answer everything about what kind of fan any respondents are of the Bulls.
> 
> ...


Deng's at his highest trade value now. I would trade him for a pick in this coming draft and a filler. Noah definitely can net us a very good draft pick. I am not sure if i want to trade him though. Productive centers are hard to find. 

I would consider Noah for Harden and Perkin though.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hoodey said:


> Are you really worried that Rose + Gibson + two 2012 top 5 picks (if you trade Noah as well in a similar trade) + a 2013 lotto pick are going to be a losing team?
> 
> And that's the ultimate go-for-it tank scenario.



A _losing_ team? You're asking the wrong question. You would only take such a drastic action if the result would be a _championship_ team. If you tank and three years down the line or whatever you're just a middle-of-the-pack playoff team, then the plan failed miserably.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> I would consider Noah for Harden and Perkin though.


Are you kidding?

OKC would laugh so hard at the very thought. 

They might consider Noah and a lotto pick for Harden but no way they include Perkins AND Harden.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> A _losing_ team? You're asking the wrong question. You would only take such a drastic action if the result would be a _championship_ team. If you tank and three years down the line or whatever you're just a middle-of-the-pack playoff team, then the plan failed miserably.


Well the current plan isn't working all that well either. 

This finals has proven how far and away better OKC and Miami are when compared to the Bulls. OKC is not going away anytime soon and is only going to get better, and Miami will have Lebron there for a while. 

The Bulls best bet is to take a gamble and retool this team via the draft. Its a very good team as is, a great regular season team, but we aren't built for the Playoff's, we aren't built to win a title. 

There are guys coming out of the next couple of drafts that could really catapult us there in the near future. Shabazz is one of those once in a while talents and just a couple of years from now a guy named Jabari Parker who some have called the greatest HS player EVER will become available. 

We need some uber talented youthful players on this squad, not just decent youthful players.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hoodey said:


> But you CAN win championships with Gasol as your second best player.


Lol. Send us Deng/Gibson/Watson and I'm jumping on this trade in a second. Swap Gibson out for Booze and I hesitate a little, but still probably pull the trigger. 

I just hope the illusion of "Pau Gasol: Solid number two on a championship team" goes on for a little longer.

It's like you guys haven't watched basketball since 2010.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> OKC would laugh so hard at the very thought.
> 
> They might consider Noah and a lotto pick for Harden but no way they include Perkins AND Harden.


I would argue otherwise. OKC is not a big market team. Harden will command a near-max contract. Ibaka will also command a huge contract. Can a small market team afford Westbrook, Durant, Ibaka, Perkins, and Harden? Not likely unless you don't want to make profits. Noah is active, young, a great passer, and hustle player. He is very flexible on the court. He is perfect for a team with multiple star players.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what does the fact that they may have trouble making the salary cap math work have to do with Harden's value? - even if they're forced to part with him because they're capped they'll still try to get near equal value back (and not lump in extra value just for giggles)


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> This finals has proven how far and away better OKC and Miami are when compared to the Bulls. OKC is not going away anytime soon and is only going to get better, and Miami will have Lebron there for a while.



Actually, I would contend the playoffs have proven just the opposite. Miami struggled throughout the playoffs simply to make it to the Finals. I think the Bulls would have had a 60-70% chance to take the series with Miami if healthy.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

jnrjr79 said:


> A _losing_ team? You're asking the wrong question. You would only take such a drastic action if the result would be a _championship_ team. If you tank and three years down the line or whatever you're just a middle-of-the-pack playoff team, then the plan failed miserably.


I'm not sure you get it.

The team IS Rose. He's the superstar. Other than that, you have a bunch of guys who aren't even a #2 on a title team. Everyone else is replaceable. If you have a Scottie Pippen, Russell Westbrook, Manu Ginobili and Tim Duncan or Pau Gasol, then you think twice. Luol Deng? Not so much. 

Because at the end of the day you do this and so and so doesn't work out, you can just say "no thanks" after their second year and you can go out and sign whoever you want. Have you seen that movie before? Sure, but that's probably why you need a closer as GM and not a chump who was on his way to having a perennially mediocre team after the 2007 season and before the miracle lottery that allowed him to USE DERRICK to try to validate Luol.

At the end of the day you don't have a championship team now. You have to start taking risks looking for your Scottie or Russell or whatever.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

PD said:


> Deng's at his highest trade value now. I would trade him for a pick in this coming draft and a filler. Noah definitely can net us a very good draft pick. I am not sure if i want to trade him though. Productive centers are hard to find.
> 
> I would consider Noah for Harden and Perkin though.


But he's not a productive center. He's productive in the power forward dirty-work aspects of the game and a good defender. But a team like Miami or OKC is just going to say "okay, we'll put a guy like Haslem/Perkins out there and we're not trying to score through that guy anyway, so go ahead and defend away Joakim, but guess what? You're DEFINITELY not scoring on the other end because (a) you have no individual offense and (b) we're going to goon you up." 

This guy isn't 265, he doesn't have a post game. He's a player you can replace with ease. He's basically a role player. A great one? Sure. But a role player none the less. I wouldn't take him over Horace Grant in his prime. 

But I think he does project as better value than Deng anyway, because he is a center who can defend. Maybe you could get a top pick plus a couple of nice role players and possibly salary relief or future picks.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

Luke said:


> Lol. Send us Deng/Gibson/Watson and I'm jumping on this trade in a second. Swap Gibson out for Booze and I hesitate a little, but still probably pull the trigger.
> 
> I just hope the illusion of "Pau Gasol: Solid number two on a championship team" goes on for a little longer.
> 
> It's like you guys haven't watched basketball since 2010.


Well it's not like I think he has TOO much left, but I like him for a couple of reasons. He has proven he can do it, he's not OLD yet, and I just don't think he works with Bynum. I think his best game is as a center in the post with his back to the basket. 

Also, he's a free agent after the 14 season, so there's no commitment.

But you're delusional if you think he's ever coming here without Boozer going back your way. That would be the whole point of the deal. Gasol as a #2? Better than Deng, and gets Boozer out of here. If not, it's not even worth discussing. Trade him back to Memphis and see what ya get.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

jnrjr79 said:


> Actually, I would contend the playoffs have proven just the opposite. Miami struggled throughout the playoffs simply to make it to the Finals. I think the Bulls would have had a 60-70% chance to take the series with Miami if healthy.


But Miami struggled with Bosh injured lol. Your contention is only based on what you want reality to be. 

It's like J Goff said, "so you want to pretend Rose is healthy, but you also want to play the Heat with Bosh perpetually hurt? Okay."


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Perhaps we are talking about the wrong Gasol brother. What would it take to get Marc from Memphis? Can't see anything particularly reasonable at first glance, but it would certainly involve sending Asik back to Memphis.

Taj + CJ + Asik for Gasol + Pargo

Sound close? Adds to depth and improves their interior defense. Gives them someone to run the point or even challenge Conley. Randolph is more free to operate as Asik is good at setting screens and covers his defensive deficiencies a bit better.

I doubt they are interested in trading Marc as he is one of the well above average younger Centers, but it's always entertaining to discuss. We certainly would have to get rid of Deng or Noah for a pick.

Gasol/Vet Min
Noah/Boozer
Korver/Barnes/Butler
Rip/Doran Lamb/Butler
Kidd/Pargo/(Rose)

That team would be very competitive, and wouldn't miss much of a beat when Rose gets back. Contender if he can get back to 90% and he doesn't have growing pains with Gasol or Barnes.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Rhyder said:


> Perhaps we are talking about the wrong Gasol brother. What would it take to get Marc from Memphis? Can't see anything particularly reasonable at first glance, but it would certainly involve sending Asik back to Memphis.
> 
> *Taj + CJ + Asik for Gasol + Pargo
> *
> ...


That is probably the most ridiculous trade idea I've ever seen. You realize that Marc is an all star, right?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hoodey said:


> But Miami struggled with Bosh injured lol. Your contention is only based on what you want reality to be.
> 
> It's like J Goff said, "so you want to pretend Rose is healthy, but you also want to play the Heat with Bosh perpetually hurt? Okay."



If they are so great, then you should be able to withstand a partial (not complete - let's get your facts straight) loss of Bosh in those 2 series. We're not talking Grade A competition here.

But hey, you were the guy arguing Mismi wasn't the team to worry about and that OKC would throttle them in the playoffs, so I guess I'll take your assessment with a grain of salt.

Last, as an aside, sticking to your own opinions is far more interesting than parroting your favorite Score personalities. Just sayin'.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Luke said:


> That is probably the most ridiculous trade idea I've ever seen. You realize that Marc is an all star, right?


I prefaced my post saying I couldn't find anything that really worked, but I also realize that they should probably be more than 7 deep, especially when your 6 and 7 guys are Mayo and Pondexter. Like I said, I doubt Memphis would want to trade Gasol. Add depth through good drafting and signing of undervalued guys should probably be the strategy. But if they wanted to move him for a bit of salary relief and improve their overall team, it wouldn't be bad. Perhaps they would be interested in our first round draft pick next year, which should be a down year unless Rose pulls off a miracle rehab.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

jnrjr79 said:


> If they are so great, then you should be able to withstand a partial (not complete - let's get your facts straight) loss of Bosh in those 2 series. We're not talking Grade A competition here.
> 
> But hey, you were the guy arguing Mismi wasn't the team to worry about and that OKC would throttle them in the playoffs, so I guess I'll take your assessment with a grain of salt.
> 
> Last, as an aside, sticking to your own opinions is far more interesting than parroting your favorite Score personalities. Just sayin'.


Uh, they did withstand it. They're about to be NBA champs.

As to OKC, I still think they'll have the advantage over Miami over the next 7 years. They're a team of 22 and 23 year olds.

Spoelstra has been great by pulling the center. Brooks adjustments have been terrible. 

But we're not OKC. The matchups are different. They know that they can use Haslem and Anthony to push Joakim Noah and Carlos Boozer around.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hoodey said:


> Uh, they did withstand it. They're about to be NBA champs.
> 
> As to OKC, I still think they'll have the advantage over Miami over the next 7 years. They're a team of 22 and 23 year olds.
> 
> ...



Got it. So you aren't wrong if you simply move the goalposts.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Actually, I would contend the playoffs have proven just the opposite. Miami struggled throughout the playoffs simply to make it to the Finals. I think the Bulls would have had a 60-70% chance to take the series with Miami if healthy.


Nope.

Miami has played amazing basketball and has gotten almost every single call go their way. No team can really beat that combination.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Nope.
> 
> Miami has played amazing basketball and has gotten almost every single call go their way. No team can really beat that combination.



That description only applies to the Finals.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> That description only applies to the Finals.


Granted they din't play amazing against the Pacers and Celtics, but there is no guarantee they would have struggled against the Bulls. Maybe they played down to the Celtics and Pacers, maybe Bosh's absence was a major factor in how close those two series were. But this Thunder team is heads and shoulders above the Pacers and Celtics and yet the Heat have hit EVERY SINGLE big shot, made EVERY SINGLE defensive play and have hit almost every clutch FT attempted, which has led them to a 3-1 series lead. 

Lebron James has just carried this team past the Celtics and Thunder, there is nothing the Bulls would have done to stop the way hes playing or sway the ref's.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

jnrjr79 said:


> Got it. So you aren't wrong if you simply move the goalposts.


I don't think any prediction comes with the idea that you can control the head coach. If you told me that Brooks would react to Miami pulling their center by playing a traditional lineup where Durant is the third biggest player on the floor, I'd have said, "too close to call." 

But any reasonable person, if confronted with this:

"The Bulls are about to play the Knicks in the ECF. Riley intends to pull Patrick Ewing. How would you anticipate Jackson will react to a lineup featuring Mason and Oakley up front."

Would respond that he'd come up with some way to utilize a smaller lineup in response.

And Brooks has done this, but not swiftly enough.

But I'm confused. Your contention was that we were good enough to win. I'd assume that would be regardless of the opponent. I never said Chicago would beat Miami, did I? I suppose I could have. It's been a long two weeks.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I'm not against trading Deng but I don't think we should trade him just for the sake of it which is almost what this is. For a lottery pick yes, for a 32 or whatever year old, no.


----------

